# Bipolar Hedge



## BrentWin (Jan 12, 2015)

One side is green, the other is yellow. This pair can't decide what color to be. Thanks to David Dobbs for the great piece of green hedge.

Reactions: Like 6 | EyeCandy! 6 | Way Cool 2


----------



## michael dee (Jan 12, 2015)

Great looking calls Brent, I really like the way the green hedge looks, you definitely did it justice.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## myingling (Jan 12, 2015)

Sweet lookin calls

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Tclem (Jan 12, 2015)

About time for me to add a crows fork duck call to my shelf. Lol


----------



## DavidDobbs (Jan 12, 2015)

WOW ! Very nice.....



Dave

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## manbuckwal (Jan 12, 2015)

Very nice !

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## BrentWin (Jan 13, 2015)

Tclem said:


> About time for me to add a crows fork duck call to my shelf. Lol



I can fix you right up.


----------



## Tclem (Jan 13, 2015)

BrentWin said:


> I can fix you right up.


Good deal. Let me know. My others are burnt hedge


----------



## Kevin (Jan 13, 2015)

Tclem said:


> About time for me to add a crows fork duck call to my shelf. Lol



My redbud call from him sounds great.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Tclem (Jan 13, 2015)

Kevin said:


> My redbud call from him sounds great.


I have a grunt and an owl hooter now

Reactions: Like 1


----------

